# -

## piligrim_soul

!
     : -    .

1 (  ,    ):    (  ).       (   ) ....      ()   ,  ""       :Frown:  .

"+"    "...  ...." -  :Smilie:  , .
"-"       (     )  ,     ,    ..  ..    , ..   ""    . ,    .

....
    ?

----------

-      :Smilie:

----------


## kot

, ""  .....

----------

> , ""  .....


Sorry  :Smilie:  
   .      ( ).       .    "...." .       :Smilie: .

----------


## piligrim_soul

...  :Frown:   . 
 :Smilie: 
  ?

----------


## piligrim_soul

> -


 ?  :Smilie:   1 -       . 
 ,      :Smilie:

----------


## piligrim_soul

2  ,   ,      . .          (  1).    .      .
"+" -     ;    ;
"-" -             ;       ; (  1) ..  ""   ,        (   .,     ..);    -   (   . )

----------

,     . ..    ,      .

----------

> ,     . ..    ,      .


""  - ? (.      ?)

 :       (..     ?).   :          (  (  1))?    ""    :Smilie: .  :  ""   ""     :Smilie:  ?

----------

-   ,    180 ,     ,        .  .   .      -   .

----------


## piligrim_soul

> -   ,    180 ,     ,        .  .   .      -   .


  :Smilie:  
  -      1?   8-?    -   1 (77  8)?   .    .  ,  ,   (..       )?

----------


## piligrim_soul

> -   ,    180 ,     ,        .  .   .      -   .


,  :    ?    ""  ?

----------

1-8.1,      1 7, 1 8 ,  , , .     ,    . -    ,     ,     .

----------


## piligrim_soul

> 1-8.1,      1 7, 1 8 ,  , , .     ,    . -    ,     ,     .


     ?    ? 
     ? 1-   ""    (     8)?!    180   ?      ?  ,    . ?  (1)   ,   .    ?!

----------


## Progresh

> !
>      : -    .
> 
> 1 (  ,    ):    (  ).       (   ) ....      ()   ,  ""       .
> 
> "+"    "...  ...." -  , .
> "-"       (     )  ,     ,    ..  ..    , ..   ""    . ,    .
> 
> ....
>     ?


    ,  .   1  .   ,    .    -    ,    , ,    ..

----------

